# Otoyomegatari (Young Bride's Story)



## ~Shin~ (Dec 30, 2008)

*Otoyomegatari*



> Set along the Silk Road that connected Asia with the Mediterranean world, including North Africa and Europe in the 16th century. The story of Amira, a woman skilled in archery and horsemanship, sent to marry Karluk, a boy from another village who is 8 years younger than her. But all is not well, as her village decides to take her back...



*Genre:* Drama, Historical, Romance, Seinen

*Mangaka:* Mori Kaoru 

For those who don't know, Mori Kaoru is the same person who did the popular manga _Emma_ (popular enough in Japan to create two anime series). 

Good god, the art is fucking incredible. And I just read one chapter. 

Seriously if you want to try out something different from the usual shounen or seinen, read this. The art is _extremely_ well detailed and if you have read or seen _Emma_, you should know that Mori Kaoru is a fine storyteller. It should also be a pleasant read for anyone interested in history as Kaoru does a great job of depicting the different aspects of the time period rather accurately.

Oh and it's monthly and there's currently two chapters out. 

Otomegatari_v01_c01[iichan]
Otomegatari_v01_c02[iichan]


----------



## Mider T (Dec 30, 2008)

Sounds sexy, I'll give it a try.


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 31, 2008)

I just read those 2 chapter. It's not my type of manga but damn, the art is perfect. Not only the art but the way Mori organizes the panels is quite interesting as seen here:


A fighting manga by her should be good. I also have to say that the characters are quite enjoyable, with Amira, the old carpenter and the kid being interesting.

I have to say that I was expecting something a lot more boring but I liked what I have read so far.


----------



## Proxy (Dec 31, 2008)

The art is really good, so I'm giving this a go.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 31, 2008)

This the one with the Esquestarian Archer girl?


----------



## The Doctor (Dec 31, 2008)

Wesley said:


> This the one with the Esquestarian Archer girl?


Yes.**


----------



## Wesley (Dec 31, 2008)

Ha!  That's what you get for being handy and generous!  Everyone wants a piece of you!

Also, I wouldn't mind an attractive, older woman watching me sleep.  No, actually I would mind, it'd be very scary, but it'd be a fond memory and an enviable one to have.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Dec 31, 2008)

I read the chapters today, and wow, what great art!  This definitely something I'm going to be looking for.  It's really gorgeous


----------



## Captain Pimp (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow, the art is really impressive in this...though I'm more impressed that this is another manga that's not Japanese-oriented.


----------



## Wesley (Dec 31, 2008)

Indian asthetics.  

Plus an annoying white guy!


----------



## Mider T (Jan 1, 2009)

Has a fresh feel to it doesn't it?


----------



## Kushina (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh wow.  It looks awesome.  ^_^  She's gorgeous.  And I love archery!

I wonder if there will be hot, sweaty, shirtless male archers.  ^_^


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 25, 2009)

Chapter 3 is out!


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 25, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Chapter 3 is out!





It has been a while since the last chapter.  Looks like things will pick up greatly next chapter in terms of plot.  I am looking forward to it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Best way to stay warm.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 25, 2009)

Payapaya said:


> It has been a while since the last chapter.  Looks like things will pick up greatly next chapter in terms of plot.  I am looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



No kidding. I hadn't quite read the chapter but now that I have, wow! 

That is one lucky kid! 

Karluk: Yeah, I'm drunk. 
Amira: 
Me:


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 25, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Amira is defiantly aggressive.  I guess when it is time for the consummation of the marriage, we know who will be taking the lead. 

Lucky, yes.  It would also mean that his father has a good eye for picking wives.  Guess the only apparent problem is that she is a bit old. "...a bit long in the tooth..." Might not be able to have 5 to 8 kids, but can still have a few.  

As for the paring itself, I have grown quite attached to them despite there being so few chapters.  With how the chapter had ended, the next chapter will prove to be interesting.  I am curious to see how things will be played out and what our two love birds will do, the same with the family.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 25, 2009)

Payapaya said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'll be honest, I'm not familiar with this author so I didn't know what to expect.  I certainly wasn't expecting to be shown what we were this chapter, even though there wasn't anything to be ashamed of, since it was just to keep warm, but it certainly shocked me none the less (though maybe not as much as Karluk ) .  Thinking that, I wonder what will be shown in terms of violence?  Will there be any?

The guys that came had bows and arrows (of course, that was probably common in that time period and isn't really indicative of aggression), but I wonder what Karluks family will do if violence _is_ threatened?

Also, I wonder if Amira will go willingly or refuse?  Does she have the right to refuse?  I imagine, as with many cultures of old, women probably didn't have much in the way of choice or rights (though I could be very wrong here).


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 25, 2009)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If you ever have time, than read Emma. 

I am certain, but still guessing, that the violence would be tamed.  Just look at the hunting scenes, and then go from there.  Honestly I can not say if there will be any, but there is always that possibility.

It would be tough to say what the family would do.  It will be a  _wait and see what happens_ situation. 

The whole situation is rather complicated in terms of marriage.  Was there a dowry or bride price involved?  From chapter one there was mention of a trousseau, but that deals with the bride bringing her own possession into the marriage.  With the example being her bow.  Then there was mention, at the end of the first chapter, that nothing can be gained from their marriage and would move to go against it and bring her back.  So you can guess there was no dowry or bride price, and if there was then it does not compare to the gaining of the land from the other marriage.  If the guy who lived marry some one else, then he is no longer connected to the clan and they lose the claim to the land.   

As for Amira, it just depends if she is more loyal to the clan or to Karluk. Of course it would make the story more interesting and romantic for the two to go on the run.


----------



## Lilykt7 (Mar 25, 2009)

Mori is fast becoming my favorite manga author. EVER.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 26, 2009)

Lilykt7 said:


> Mori is fast becoming my favorite manga author. EVER.



You and I both.  I can't wait for the next.  I hope it doesn't take as long as last time.


----------



## whispers (Mar 26, 2009)

Alas, it only comes out every two months.  But it's ~40 pages, so it all averages out, right?


----------



## Payapaya (Mar 26, 2009)

whispers said:


> Alas, it only comes out every two months.  But it's ~40 pages, so it all averages out, right?



40 pages + Excellent art.  So yes, it does average itself out.  While the wait is a pain, it is worth it in the end.


----------



## Wesley (Apr 7, 2009)

Obviously she was born on the back of a horse.


----------



## newbieFans (Apr 10, 2009)

Will they meet Emma in england someday??


----------



## whispers (Jun 29, 2009)

The ANTI Naru/Hina  <-- chapter 4 took a while, sorry.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 29, 2009)

Oh man, it been so long, but damn it was worth the wait.  Things are getting _really_ good.  I can't wait for the next.


----------



## notme (Jun 29, 2009)

Ahhhh!  Now I am really looking forward to the next chapter.  

Amira and Karluk are just...


----------



## Lusankya (Jun 30, 2009)

Chapter 4 out? Brilliant.


----------



## Raviene (Jun 30, 2009)

whispers said:


> Bleach 226  <-- chapter 4 took a while, sorry.



wow...thanks!! i honestly thought this manga was dropped 

i like the story since it piqued 2 of my interests... the ancient world and a relationship w/ a much older woman (though in this case its not that controversial since it happens more often than not during this era)

...then we wait for another 2 months


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jun 30, 2009)

Oh, the artwork of this really is lovely, has a nice kind of light touch to it along with lovely detail, especially for the outfits. And hands, I have a thing for finely drawn hands. As for the story itself, Karluk and Amira were really sweet. Like when Karluk ran out to her when he heard about the wolves despite being a little boy himself. 

And I breezed all the way through to chapter 4, this series is oddly engaging. Didn't think I'd like it as much either. I'm glad they answered a question I would have had about why Amira would have been married off to someone when the elders clearly wanted marriages to result in something for them. At least it seems she had a grandfather who was a good guy. It sure is cute that Karluk is so shy. Even though they warmed up without clothing before he didn't want to warm up on her chest.


----------



## notme (Jun 30, 2009)

Well, there is a bit of good news.  This chapter 4 came out in April in Japan, it just took awhile before it was scanned online.  Chapter 5 came out June 15 and the person who scanned #4 RAW said s/he should hopefully be able to get #5 out in the next couple of weeks.

So if everything goes as planned we won't have to wait quite as long for the next chapter (*fingers crossed*).

This is Fellows' page for Volume#5 with the next chapter.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 30, 2009)

notme said:


> Well, there is a bit of good news.  This chapter 4 came out in April in Japan, it just took awhile before it was scanned online.  Chapter 5 came out June 15 and the person who scanned #4 RAW said s/he should hopefully be able to get #5 out in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> So if everything goes as planned we won't have to wait quite as long for the next chapter (*fingers crossed*).
> 
> This is Fellows' page for Volume#5 with the next chapter.



That's awesome news.  For something as great as this, I'm _willing_ to wait, I just don't _want_ to.


----------



## .Tomasu (Jun 30, 2009)

Does anyone have the links for Cahpter 1? Because it seem the Mediafire link from the first post has expired.


----------



## whispers (Jul 13, 2009)

Chapter 5 is done: see the top right panel


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 13, 2009)

Awesome, thanks.  Page four was totally awesome, I really loved it.  Sad to see Amira so worried over Karluk.  I thought it was strange that Karluk's mother was more worried about Amira than Karluk.  Sounded like she would have preferred Karluk to pass away than for something to happen to Amira.  I liked the ending though, that was pretty funny.


----------



## Raviene (Jul 13, 2009)

^ you're right...page 4 was awesome...i wonder how long it took the mangaka to draw it considering the amount of detail that was put into it

I'm still trying to figure what era is this...it seems bottled medicine was already available and there is also someone wearing glasses...somehow it doesn't add up


----------



## Memos (Jul 13, 2009)

This chapter was great and i'm liking Amira more and more. Her design and general awesomeness is really growing on me.

The parts where she picked up Karluk were hilarious His awkwardness around her was also kind of cute.

I'm guessing Amira will find out about her family's visit next chapter and the plot should really get going.

Also, having read Emma it appears to me that Mori seems to make her hero's/heroines incredibly perfect people. 

edit: yes, page 4 was beautiful.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2009)

lol @ Amira.  I thought when she picked him up she was going to hurry up and do the dirty to impregnate herself before he died. lol.


----------



## Memos (Jul 14, 2009)

Mider T said:


> lol @ Amira.  I thought when she picked him up she was going to hurry up and do the dirty to impregnate herself before he died. lol.



Mider, you've been reading too much ecchi. None of that silliness here


----------



## whispers (Jul 14, 2009)

Chapter 6: Link removed

Now that I'm caught up, welcome back to the old once-per-two-months schedule, alas.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 14, 2009)

Awesome!  Thanks again.  New character is pretty cool.  Seems like she's going to become attached to Amira at the hip.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 14, 2009)

So is this bi-monthly or can I look forward to it around my friend's period?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 14, 2009)

Bi-monthly



whispers said:


> Alas, it only comes out every two months.  But it's ~40 pages, so it all averages out, right?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jul 14, 2009)

Amazing art and a better story than most.  I'm sure it'll average out to most people who read it.


----------



## Memos (Jul 14, 2009)

It was very short this chapter but still very good.

I loved Karluk in this chapter. 

Gorgeous art again. I love Mori's art so much.

---

If anyone feels disappointed by this chapter, Mori does chapters like this. It is nice and compact and it served to build character.


----------



## whispers (Jul 14, 2009)

The last issue had two chapters, totalling 52 pages, and this latest chapter is just the last 18 pages of those.


----------



## Cochise (Jul 15, 2009)

I didn't feel shortchanged by the shortness of the chapter. Pariya (Spelling???) was a good character introduction. It was just a nice, quiet, and peaceful chapter.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 19, 2009)

Just started reading this after saw some of the art in it in another thread...


----------



## Mider T (Jul 19, 2009)

^What thread?  I have a few fanart...about eight.


----------



## Memos (Jul 19, 2009)

Mider T said:


> ^What thread?  I have a few fanart...about eight.



Naruto pre-sage was stronger than Gear-Luffy.

Just a rememinder: Remember Zabuza and Gai and Kakashis speed in Naruto anybody? Both of them are likely faster than Rob Lucci, and by Shippuuden Naruto has caught up.
Besides, Naruto uses Kunais as primary weapons. Along with tecnics as the Rasengan, Kage Bushin and Kawarimi my question is how Luffy stands a chance?
Image Luffy going Gear 2, then he reaches Narutos speed. At that point Luffy got the mad acceleration advantage, but if Naruto plays it properly a few Kage Bushins and jumps and a well placed Rasengan would be a easy win.


Now on to the actuall battle: Haki Luffy vs Sennin Naruto.
Luffy might have the Kings Dispotion, but since we don't know more about it..... Its hard to know.
Naruto on the other hand got Sennin mode, as faced in the Manga he would have to activate it before battle.
Yet to be decided. 

Probably means that one.


----------



## Mr. Stud Muffin (Jul 19, 2009)

^^^ That's the one. 

K. I'm caught up.


----------



## whispers (Jul 19, 2009)

We're now in the "waiting for raws" phase, but when things ramp back up you might want to check my twitter at this link to get updates on the next Otoyomegatari chapter (or anything else we're working on), for all your obsessive "geez, page 17 was a bitch" needs.


----------



## Memos (Jul 19, 2009)

whispers said:


> We're now in the "waiting for raws" phase, but when things ramp back up you might want to check my twitter at FreeRealms to get updates on the next Otoyomegatari chapter (or anything else we're working on), for all your obsessive "geez, page 17 was a bitch" needs.


Sounds good.

I hope you still post here, though. Twitter can get a bit packed and it's easy to miss things.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Jul 22, 2009)

Ah, missed chapter 5 coming out, so read that and 6. Poor little Rostam always getting picked on. As for everything else, the young couple are always so adorable together, with Amira trying to stuff Karluk under those blankets and all. When they mentioned heated brandy I thought they would get him all liquored up. xD Pariya’s contrast to Amira’s much more mild character was fun. It was good that they ended up trading off gifts at the end of the chapter.


----------



## Cochise (Jul 22, 2009)

As delightful as the story is now, one has to wonder how long it will take before we see Amira's brothers really start pressuring the village. I also wonder if Amira will be taken, prompting a rescue from Karluk. Maybe it's just me being an action whore, but I would love to see some battle scenes from this so I can compare it to Vinland Saga and Vagabond.


----------



## Memos (Jul 22, 2009)

Cochise said:


> As delightful as the story is now, one has to wonder how long it will take before we see Amira's brothers really start pressuring the village. I also wonder if Amira will be taken, prompting a rescue from Karluk. Maybe it's just me being an action whore, but I would love to see some battle scenes from this *so I can compare it to Vinland Saga and Vagabond*.



Wrong manga to make that comparison with. I highly suggest you read _Emma_ to see what kind fo direction the mangaka usually takes these things. It is also a great read in and of itself.


----------



## Cochise (Jul 22, 2009)

I didn't mean it quite like that, I don't expect a battle manga, this certainly isn't that type of work. What I want to see is a battle scene or two to compare with said series. The art in Otoyomegatari is so good in everything, I would like to see if the artist can carry on that type of quality with action scenes of intense violence. I doubt that will happen, but...

Wishful thinking.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Jul 23, 2009)

I just saw the first page in another thread and boy was I tempted to read this one. 
The art itself warrants a good read appreciation.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 23, 2009)

^Story ain't have bad either.  Like realistic, ya know?


----------



## whispers (Sep 20, 2009)

I HAVE RAWS of the next chapter now.  Yeehaw!  STUFF HAPPENS in this chapter, so I better get busy.  First I have to find my Photoshop disks and various other things, since I haven't installed hardly anything on my new laptop that's replacing the one I RAN OVER WITH MY CAR... d'oh!


----------



## Memos (Sep 20, 2009)

I was thinking that I haven't read this damn manga in so long. Can't wait.


----------



## whispers (Sep 20, 2009)

Just had a nice long look at the raws.

Well, we've been waiting for this, and now here it is...  STUFF HAPPENS.  I dare not say more than that.

Chapter 7 -- "Conflict."

Work has begun.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 21, 2009)

whispers said:


> Just had a nice long look at the raws.
> 
> Well, we've been waiting for this, and now here it is...  STUFF HAPPENS.  I dare not say more than that.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## whispers (Sep 27, 2009)

I've got about 4 pages to go, waiting on some translation help from mogura and working on name research.  I need to match the katakana phonetic spellings with the actual spellings of the names, based on what name we think Kaoru Mori is attempting.

Here are my chapter 7 rough notes.  If you know anyone who knows something and can help, let me know.

Horukia -- woman of legend who bore 40 children.

The westerner researcher dude is Mr. Smith.

I think it's Priya, not Pariya.

"I'm Karluk, AKUNBEKU's son."

Karahiga, Aterui -- names of women

Surukiiku -- name of a horse

Some people have been saying a lot of these names come from the Epic of Manas:

mivpl

mivpl


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 30, 2009)

whispers said:


> Otoyomegatari Chapter 7 -- Conflict
> 
> Gecka



As always, thanks very much for your hard work


----------



## Memos (Sep 30, 2009)

Great chapter.

The art was just brilliant. That cover page with the weapons looked especially good.


----------



## Cochise (Sep 30, 2009)

I'm glad to see Amira's brothers aren't so heartless, although I had the feeling they weren't from before. I like the way facial expressions are done, you can almost read exactly what the character is thinking, what they are like, just by looking at them, no inner thought text required. Being able to convey that is a special feat, not all mangaka can match it.


----------



## notme (Oct 28, 2009)

Link removed

The first volume of Otoyomegatari has been released!

Also, there are several videos and pictures showing how Mori Kaoru draws.  They are amazing.

Link removed


----------



## Memos (Oct 28, 2009)

notme said:


> Link removed
> 
> The first volume of Otoyomegatari has been released!
> 
> ...



Thanks.

Her drawings are so beautiful. So much detail in every single panel.


----------



## whispers (Nov 23, 2009)

Otoyomegatari Chapter 8: Conflict (Conclusion) -- work has begun.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 23, 2009)

whispers said:


> Otoyomegatari Chapter 8: Conflict (Conclusion) -- work has begun.




  Can't wait!


----------



## Mider T (Nov 23, 2009)

Wait...is it ending?  Or is this just the end of the first arc?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 23, 2009)

Mider T said:


> Wait...is it ending?  Or is this just the end of the first arc?



I can't answer for him, but I imagine just the end of the arc.  It would be pretty abrupt to just end the story, even though there may not be a a myriad number of unanswered questions or the like, it would just seem so strange to end it there.


----------



## whispers (Nov 27, 2009)

raw from here


----------



## Memos (Nov 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Great new chapter but I really didn't expect it to be so violent.

I'm really liking Amira's brother. He seems like a pretty good guy. Even under such attacks he kept his cool.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 28, 2009)

It's the "conclusion" of the conflict. XD

Though seeing "conclusion" also gave me a start.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm worried for Amira though. I imagine that they actually will have to face Numaji in the future. She'll probably get kidnapped by him, and Karluk will have to save her.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Nov 28, 2009)

Karluk kicking ass and taking names.  Got pretty violent there, with guys getting showered with bricks  That must have hurt like hell.  With how they were talking about Numaji, he will probably become a bad situation for them in the future.


----------



## whispers (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm kind of wondering if Numaji's nothing more than a pawn in the hands of the Russians, seeing as they've made a number of references to "those pushy people coming in from the north."  The Ottoman empire did get a lot of pressure from the Russians.

I thought Azer was the mad leet warrior this time out, tho he and everyone else got owned in the end... but I'm wanting to see Amira in a scene like that.  I'm convinced we're going to see Amira on horseback with her bow kicking some serious ass at some point.

Btw... Azer says to come pick up Amira's horse at this prearranged spot outside of town?  I smell a trap.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 29, 2009)

I thought the story started in Turkey and they were presently in Mongolia?


----------



## Raviene (Nov 30, 2009)

there is going to be a time skip here right...kid needs to grow some muscles if he wants to protect his bird (seriously ...i wouldn't even flinch if a 12 year old kid his size kicks me...just not in the nuts tho )


----------



## Bleach (Jan 24, 2010)

Was chapter 8 the end or is there still going to be more O___o? Because this manga is really good so far. Didn't expect this.

Shouldn't chapter 9 have been released if its an every month manga?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 24, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Was chapter 8 the end or is there still going to be more O___o? Because this manga is really good so far. Didn't expect this.
> 
> *Shouldn't chapter 9 have been released if its an every month manga?*



I could be wrong, but I thought this was a  bi-monthly (every two months) piece.


----------



## Tyrannos (Jan 25, 2010)

Someone mentioned this manga in another thread, and it's really good.   And the Artwork is just excellant.

I get a kick out of the twist that one of them is a Time Traveler, taking notes of the culture.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 25, 2010)

Tyrannos said:


> Someone mentioned this manga in another thread, and it's really good.   And the Artwork is just excellant.
> 
> I get a kick out of the twist that one of them is a Time Traveler, taking notes of the culture.



If I didn't know any better, I would actually believe that.  He sticks out quite a bit.  It's really making me curious what type of arrangement he's got with them.  I know he's there to document their culture, but I'm more interested in how his situation came about.

I mean, it seems like he doesn't do any work, and for nothing in return they give him stuff (food, clothing, shelter are the big ones).  I wonder what he had to do to convince them to basically let him free load, unless he is actually bartering for his position, and it just hasn't been revealed what exactly he is trading yet.  Or maybe he does work and we just haven't seen him do so.

Anyway, it seems like he's got a sweet deal going getting parts of their food, clothig and shelter for basically nothing (assuming).


----------



## Memos (Jan 25, 2010)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> I could be wrong, but *I thought this was a  bi-monthly (every two months) piece.*



This is right.

And no, it isn't finished yet.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 25, 2010)

Aww then we should expect a chapter this month right?


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 25, 2010)

The last one was in November, so yeah, we should be about do sometime soon.  I wouldn't hold my breath though.


----------



## whispers (Feb 5, 2010)

It's been published.  Raws on Share have dried up, so I ordered the manga myself.  Should get here in a week or two.  And then let's see how good I am at scanning.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 5, 2010)

Thanks.  How far did the RAWs get before they just stopped uploading them?


----------



## whispers (Feb 5, 2010)

Chapter 7 was uploaded in good quality, chapter 8 was uploaded in not-so-good quality, and chapter 9 wasn't uploaded at all, so that's when I stepped in and ordered it myself.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 7, 2010)

Hows that scan coming along lol?


----------



## MrCinos (Feb 9, 2010)

Read 6-8 chapters. I hope Pariya will end up with that scholar 

The conflict was done very good. Though there will be another one or two later, I wish there won't be many (if any) casualties.


----------



## whispers (Feb 18, 2010)

I received a PACKAGE in the mail today!  

Otoyomegatari Chapter 9 -- "A Bride's Heart"

Work has begun.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Feb 18, 2010)

whispers said:


> I received a PACKAGE in the mail today!
> 
> Otoyomegatari Chapter 9 -- "A Bride's Heart"
> 
> Work has begun.



Awesome, I can't wait!  Thanks again for your hard work.


----------



## Bleach (Feb 19, 2010)

whispers said:


> I received a PACKAGE in the mail today!
> 
> Otoyomegatari Chapter 9 -- "A Bride's Heart"
> 
> Work has begun.




Yay ^__^! Finally !


----------



## notme (Feb 21, 2010)

Wow, that chapter was freaking adorable.  Thank you so much!


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Feb 21, 2010)

Karluk and Amira are going to be the cause for another child to be born, but not theirs

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Payapaya (Feb 21, 2010)

There is so much fluff in this chapter. 



Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> Karluk and Amira are going to be the cause for another child to be born, but not theirs



What can we say, love is in the air.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 21, 2010)

Well well somebody is bashful  Can't wait for more chapters


----------



## Bleach (Feb 21, 2010)

Yay!! Thanks alot ^__^


What a wonderful chapter.

I really like this manga alot. Really wish it was at least monthly instead of Bi-monthly


----------



## 8 (Feb 22, 2010)

such a cute chapter :33


----------



## whispers (Feb 22, 2010)

Right here.


----------



## M?gas Strategos (Mar 1, 2010)

Keep up the good work  +reps.


----------



## whispers (Mar 7, 2010)

Otoyomegatari Chapter 10 -- "Trousseau."  48 pages!  

Work has begun.  Status updates at


----------



## Memos (Mar 7, 2010)

Always bringing good news. Thanks. Looking forward to it.


----------



## whispers (Mar 9, 2010)

Link removed Chapter 10.  Go get it.


----------



## Memos (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks a lot for that.


----------



## Lightysnake (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for the hard work.

That was another great, detailed chapter with all the fabric designs.  That girl _really_ like hawks.

We get a Mr. Smith chapter next it looks like.  Finally, Mr. Smith's dark, shadowy past catches up with him?


----------



## Bleach (Mar 9, 2010)

o yay chapter 10 already! Thanks! Will read now

I didn't really like this chapter that much. was kind of boring tbh =[[ but cant wait for more


----------



## Papaya (Mar 19, 2010)

Aha, 2 chapters. Thanks massively Whispers. 
Can't help but think that this should be read as a whole book instead of chaptered.

Didn't realise that Mr Smith was english either, I could swear that the author has an english obsession. It's like she just added him in to ease the heaviness of the history.


----------



## whispers (Mar 20, 2010)

The term might have meant just general "Westerner," too, not sure, tho it was literally "English person."

If anyone here has special knowledge of names in that region/period, let me know.  I could use help figuring out all these names.  Tileke?  Tilek?  etc.


----------



## notme (Apr 22, 2010)

Raw for 11 is out at Mangahelpers.  I would think that it shouldn't be too long before it is finished.

12 of 20 pages translated so far -


----------



## Bleach (Apr 23, 2010)

It's only 20 pages D:?

3 Months and mangaka only gets 20 pages T_T.

Better than nothing. Can't wait.


----------



## notme (Apr 23, 2010)

Bleach said:


> It's only 20 pages D:?
> 
> 3 Months and mangaka only gets 20 pages T_T.
> 
> Better than nothing. Can't wait.


It's only 2 months between magazines.


----------



## whispers (Apr 25, 2010)

Link removed Chapter 11. Go get it.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 25, 2010)

Waiting for it to be put up to read online, thanks though!


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Bleach (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks alot whispers!

Chapter 11 online: Kira explaining it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was a good chapter. Was kinda sad though to see how short of a chapter it was. Wish it was a consistent 30+ pages so I would have more to read XD. I really like Amira and how she interacts and pays so close attention to Karluk. Gives me a warm feeling. Especially that cuddling blanket scene . 




Can't wait for more!


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Apr 25, 2010)

Aw man, Mr. Smith .  I hope this isn't his exit from the story permanently.


----------



## notme (Apr 25, 2010)

Thank you!  Thank you!

The chapter was great.  Karluk and Amira are awesome, and so is Mr. Smith...  I hope he is ok, and I hope that Karluk's family is too (since the area is so dangerous).  I wonder... if Karluk and Amira ever make their way to England will they meet Emma?


----------



## whispers (Apr 28, 2010)

Here's something that might provide some clues as to the future direction of the story:

The chapter 9 endnote was, "Actually, I've begun preparations for an "Ah!" of a surprise."

The chapter 10 endnote was, "That letter has begun the unveiling of Otoyomegatari's true story -- Mr. Smith's travels along the Silk Road!!"


----------



## notme (Apr 28, 2010)

whispers said:


> Here's something that might provide some clues as to the future direction of the story:
> 
> The chapter 10 endnote was, "Actually, I've begun preparations for an "Ah!" of a surprise."
> 
> The chapter 11 endnote was, "That letter has begun the unveiling of Otoyomegatari's true story -- Mr. Smith's travels along the Silk Road!!"


Wow, thank you!

Hmmm... "And thus ends the story of the newlyweds.  Now onto Mr. Smith!" 

I wonder what the "Ah!" moment is going to be.  I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## whispers (Apr 28, 2010)

I think the "Ah!" surprise is supposed to be the change of focus for the story.  And yet I find it hard to believe we're never going to see Amira, Karluk and their family again, after we've grown to love them so.  So perhaps their paths will cross again.


----------



## notme (Apr 28, 2010)

whispers said:


> I think the "Ah!" surprise is supposed to be the change of focus for the story.  And yet I find it hard to believe we're never going to see Amira, Karluk and their family again, after we've grown to love them so.  So perhaps their paths will cross again.


I hope you are wrong. 

Smith is great and all, but Amira and Karluk are just too awesome.  Also, it is "The Young Bride's Story" after all.  I was thinking that Karluk's family might be attacked (either soon, or in the time they were away with Mr. Smith).  The destruction of the family would be an "Ah!" moment, and Smith's letter would have unveiled the direction (it talked about the danger's in the area, and is the reason Amira and Karluk were gone).


----------



## Bleach (Apr 29, 2010)

I love the story about Amira and Karluk D:! I think it might mean the actual story of Mr. Smith's affairs involving their small little village into something thats big.


----------



## whispers (Apr 29, 2010)

notme said:


> I hope you are wrong.



I hope so too.


----------



## notme (Jun 21, 2010)

Good news.  



Chapter 12 is being worked on at the moment.  Hopefully things will go smoothly and it won't be too long before it is released.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 21, 2010)

Yea read his twitter yesterday... Can't wait :3

The number of pages in this manga is so stagnant lol.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks go to Whispers: Here

Smith's got a sweetheart!  I didn't think people in that type of society were so accepting that they'd even let an outsider marry in.


----------



## Bleach (Jun 24, 2010)

Online reading:

ch.10

I see a marriage in the future 

but where's Amira


----------



## whispers (Jun 24, 2010)

The girl is cute, yes, but she seems to run through husbands rather fast.  I think Smith should run for it.  Besides, Pariya and Smith all the way.


----------



## Memos (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks again, whispers :33

Maybe the girl has AIDS

Okay, that was mean  

I keep thinking of pretty messed up reasons for the husbands dying and most of them include her and her horse which she loves so much


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 24, 2010)

Wait ... this girls story seems familiar. Was it talked about earlier in the story?


----------



## Bleach (Aug 27, 2010)

Any news on next chapter? Shouldn't it be out by now ?

I heard it got licensed though O_O


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Aug 27, 2010)

Bleach said:


> Any news on next chapter? Shouldn't it be out by now ?
> 
> I heard it got licensed though O_O



Well

this post

according to this they release every 54 days and in Japan the manga is only 2 volumes right now? So I guess it makes sense that's there's nothing so far


----------



## Bleach (Aug 27, 2010)

Yea i know it releases after 2 months but its been 2 months


----------



## Mider T (Sep 6, 2010)

At this point, it may be better.  Releases were so far and in between this might be more reliable.


----------



## notme (Sep 7, 2010)

Mider T said:


> At this point, it may be better.  Releases were so far and in between this might be more reliable.


Whispers usually had chapters out within a few weeks of its release...  The wait came from this only coming out once every other month.

This is going to kill me because I am dying to know if Mr. Smith is the new main character.  I want Karluk and Amira back so badly.  They were both awesome.


----------



## Mider T (Sep 7, 2010)

A few weeks is horribly long by today's standards.

Hello Borders!


----------



## Bleach (Sep 7, 2010)

Yea but whispers did a lot of the translations plus the editing :/

damnit D:


----------



## Gordon Ramsay (Sep 7, 2010)

Maybe I'll actually buy this manga

I haven't bought manga in 2 years


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Sep 14, 2010)

I took a look at the chapter 13 raw.

I can tell something it going on of course, but there is enough kanji to keep me confuzzled.  I could probably make the stuff out if it was all in hiragana but since it isn't I'm pretty worthless.  

Anyway, I'll post my own synopsis of what I can gather just by looking at the pretty pictures.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




It looks like it's just going through their daily lives where the young woman (Talas and is she young by their standards at this point?  I can't remember) does all the chores, which seems to amount to quite a bit.

It looks like the old lady cons Mr. Smith into going with Talas to herd sheep.  When Smith gets back he comes to find an old man talking (or arguing judging by his body and the ladies agitated face) with the old lady in a yurt.  The man doesn't seem at all friendly and slams the door in Smith's face.  When the Old Man comes out (he doesn't look completely like the others and at first I thought he might be foreign but I don't know) he turns and points his finger at the lady while yelling something and then he speaks to Smith a little bit.  After they exchange a bit the old lady comes out and introduces Smith in some way.  This sets Smith off the edge (shocked and surprised) and the old man follows suit (rip shit pissed).  The old man freaks the hell out and he and the old lady exchange a few more words and he eventually rides off, still totally fuming.

Smith is still freaking out and tries talking to the lady.  The scene shifts to Talas who is standing on a grassy knoll and then takes off her head covering revealing her long dark hair.  She looks pretty sad, then she lays back down on the grass spread out and stares up before closing her eyes.

The scene shifts back to Smith and the old lady talking (as best as Smith can which seems to  be a lot of "wait a minute.." and "hold on..." and "no way...") and the old lady looks like she's pleading with Smith to do something.  She also might be crying a little.  Can't tell if there's a tear in her eye or what.


----------



## Lightysnake (Sep 14, 2010)

Any Karluk or Amira?


----------



## notme (Sep 14, 2010)

Fruit Punch Samurai said:


> I took a look at the chapter 13 raw.
> 
> I can tell something it going on of course, but there is enough kanji to keep me confuzzled.  I could probably make the stuff out if it was all in hiragana but since it isn't I'm pretty worthless.
> 
> ...


Sounds good!


*Spoiler*: __ 



No Karluk and Amira, but the chapter doesn't seem that bad.  It sounds like the old lady is trying to rope Mr. Smith into something.




Where did you find the raw?  I have been keeping my eyes open but haven't seen anything.


----------



## Orthio (Sep 29, 2010)

I just moved onto reading Emma instead. 

Mider, do they actually stock it? It's not showing up on amazon


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 23, 2010)

Chapter 14 Spoilers:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Chapter opens up with Taras relaxing on the grass and singing.  She starts playing with a goat (no, not in that way).  One of the goats tries to eat her scarf and so she grabs it and kindly tells it not to each the scarf.  She then ties the scarf around the goats head, which she finds funny.  The goat takes off and Taras follows playfully grabbing rhwe goat and riding on it's back.

She then unexpectedly comes across a large rock, where Mr. Smith is sitting behind it (not 100% sure why he is there but I don't think he was spying on her or anything).  This causes her to get embarrassed and freak out because her head isn't covered.  She then makes a mad grab for her scarf but it's blown away by the wind and so gives chase after it, and Smith, not knowing what is going on or why she is embarrassed chases after her.

Taras is flustered and trying to cover her head/face while running after the scarf/away from Smith, and because of this she can't see well and ends up putting her foot directly into a hole in the ground causing her to fall face first pretty badly (it looks like she quite directly slammed her face into the ground). Smith runs up to her to see if she is alright and Taras is frantically trying to cover her face, until they hear a noise near them.

They both look and see the scarf on the ground, unfortunately, the noise they heard was being made by a particularly large and nasty looking snake practically sitting right on top of the scarf.  This frightens Taras and she thrusts herself back into Smith.  She seems to have a flashback of something that happened to someone she knew that was bitten by a snake (maybe one of the husbands she married dies from a snake bite?).  Smith brushes her aside and goes to take on the snake.  Taras tries to stop him but he assures her it will be fine.  So smith picks up some rocks and starts throwing them around/at the snake.  This of course pisses it off and it lunges out at the two of them, but it seems to be more of a threat than to bite.  Smith continues to throw a couple more rocks, and somehow this causes the snake to leave.

Smith gets pretty excited that he managed to do something semi-manly (my own interpretation ) and goes to quickly retrieve the scarf, unfortunately, Taras's hair gets caught on one of Smith buckles and pulls her painfully.  Smith apologizes and starts to untangle her hair from his pouch (man purse?) buckle.  While he is doing this, Taras is still trying to semi-cover her head (using her hair) and politely thanks Mr. Smith.  Mr. Smith says something but I'm not sure what it is here.  He still seems pretty oblivious as to why Taras is embarrassed and acting why she is.

Taras gets untangled from Smith's buckle and gets her scarf and covers her head with it.  She apologizes for not covering her head and then asks Smith a question and Smith seems to enthusiastically answer her.  I don't know what her question is and what Smith's answer is, but if I had to guess, I think she may be asking how Smith knew how to handle the snake, and Smith tells her why what he did worked.  Taras then goes to leave and Smith says he'll stay behind at the rock.  And we learn that it looks like Smith was hiding at the rock trying to figure out what to do about the old lady trying to convince him to take Taras with him.

We then go back to their yurts, and see Smith sneaking around.  It seems he plans on sneaking away and running away from the two women.  He quickly goes into his yurt and starts packing things in a hurry until he hears someone behind him and turns to find Taras.  Taras seems to just look at him and Smith starts to panic (as he so often does) and wildly starts trying to explain himself.  Taras sees that he is determined to leave and starts to help him pack.  They talk as they do, although again, I'm not really sure what they are talking about.  While they do however, Taras says something that causes Mr. Smith to have a thought about Karluk and Amira, but he quickly waves the idea away.  After this the old lady calls out for Taras and so Taras goes to her and walks with her into their yurt. 

The scene then shifts and I'm not sure if it's another day or possibly later that night, but I think it's either around dawn or dusk.  Taras comes to Mr. Smiths yurt quietly and is going to help him escape without alerting the old lady.  When they get to the places where the horses and mule are tied up, Smith looks around for his horse but doesn't see it and this gets him flustered, since he cant leave without his horse.  Taras looks over to her horse (the horse that is important to her because it was a gift from her previous marriages) and gives it a pat on the nose and a look in the eye, says her goodbyes to it, and then tells Smith to take her horse so he can leave.  Smith tries to object, but Taras tells him that it's really the only option he has.  Smith keeps trying to object, but then Taras reaches up taking his head in her hands and gives him a kiss on the cheek and says goodbye.

This seems to subdue Smith and the scene shifts to him riding off into the sunset.  He looks back and we see Taras waving goodbye.  Then we get a closeup of Taras as she turns and looks towards the yurts.

The scene shifts to a market or bazaar where we see the old man that was trying to buy Taras arguing with some official looking guys (they look like enforcers of some sort.  Something like police would be my guess).  I think he is trying to argue about something involving Smith and right then Smith (completely oblivious to his surroundings of course) rides by on the horse he borrowed and with his donkey.  The old man sees this and freaks out, tell the officials to stop Smith and notices that he is riding the young girls horse.  The officials agree and go after Smith.  Since Smith doesn't know what's going on around him, he is caught of guard and surrounded.  The men seem to be fixated on the horse and think it's enough reason to stop Smith, and so they detain him (mainly by putting a sword point to his throat).

Smith still doesn't know what's going on.

The scene shifts to a wooden building that has several cannons lined up outside of it and men sitting around and handling firearms (loading/cleaning rifles, etc).  Inside Smith is sat at a wooden table with all of his belongings strewn about with a couple men standing by to watch him and all the others rummaging through his things, looking in his backpacks, flipping through books and letters, etc.

Smith still doesn't know what's going on.

End of the chapter.

So basically, Smith runs away and chooses to take the horse, but not the girl.    I thought this guy was supposed to be intelligent.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Oct 24, 2010)

Scantily Clad has released chapter 14 on their IRC.


----------



## Mider T (Oct 25, 2010)

If I was Taras, I'd come and rescue Smith in exchange for taking me with him.  He's pretty dense.  I mean her name says it all, Taras = tear that ass


----------



## notme (Oct 25, 2010)

Mider T said:


> If I was Taras, I'd come and rescue Smith in exchange for taking me with him.  He's pretty dense.  I mean her name says it all, Taras = tear that ass


My guess is that Smith's fate is going to be in the hands of the mother-in-law, and she is only going to help him on the condition that he take Taras.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 3, 2010)

Anybody see these vids?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wfENoePp36o&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dream (Nov 3, 2010)

Saw it ages ago.  It is relaxing to watch her draw.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Jan 11, 2011)

Chapter 15 is out on Scantily-clad's IRC


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ah Mr. Smith, wishy-washy until the very end.  Well, at least he gave her something, even if it was only his watch.  Although I have a feeling it's going to turn out to be not such a good thing.

I do wonder however, if Taras was lying and has an ultierior motive.  The look she had at the end of the chapter when Smith told her she was beautiful didn't seem happy or bashful.  It more or less looked to me like she was trying to hide something.

Hmm, oh well.  It was a good chapter.  Looks like all the Karluk and Amira fans finally get what they wanted, at least for now.  And a confrontation with the Russians seem inevitable at this point.  Really curious as to what will happen next.  I wonder if the old man will turn Smith over to the Russians and get Taras and the old lady in trouble.


----------



## Fruit Punch Samurai (Mar 2, 2011)

Chapter 16 is out on Scantily-clad IRC.

It's all about food


----------



## notme (Mar 2, 2011)

Yeah, this chapter made me super hungry.


----------



## Coteaz (Apr 29, 2011)

Chapter 17.

And I was having a good day, too.


----------



## Cibo (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow i didn´t expect that. After all this troubles Mr. Smith not getting the girl in the end. Well i guess its more reallistic this way. Life can be quite really unfair sometimes..


----------



## Lightysnake (Apr 30, 2011)

Hey, who says it's over? This IS a Kaori Yuki manga...


----------



## dream (Apr 30, 2011)

I didn't expect that result at all.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 30, 2011)

Just caught up a few days ago. Gonna read the new chapter now.


----------



## Spirit King (May 14, 2011)

Pretty damn good read and the art is also very nice. Hopefully Mr Smith get the girl as I mean who cares if she goes against her father, they were planning to leave the country anyway.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (May 30, 2011)

Happily just saw the first volume in the bookstore, released by Yen Press earlier this month. So I snagged the lovely little hardcovered volume. One of those series that I eventually stopped reading because of the whole gap in release thing. I'll probably play catchup now since quite a few more have come out since I last read.


----------



## Mongoloid Gnome (May 30, 2011)

I was hooked mainly by the art. But after seeing Mr. Smith I was simply in love with this manga. 

The guys just like an anthropologist, he gets screwed like those famous guys (Pierre Clastres, Levi-Strauss, Evans-Pritchard). Lovely since i'm into anthro and all. 

It's a great read. Beautiful art.


----------



## Malvingt2 (May 31, 2011)

This Manga is gorgeous. Art Style is amazing.. I am hook.


----------



## Malvingt2 (Aug 24, 2011)

*CH 18:* this


----------



## Destin (Aug 24, 2011)

Chapter 19 is out.


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Aug 24, 2011)

2 chapters out in a row  feels like christmas


----------



## Coteaz (Aug 24, 2011)

Today is a great day.


----------



## Cibo (Jan 29, 2012)

Chapter 20 is out actually has seven rods


----------



## Mѳẹbius (Jan 31, 2012)

Otoyomegatari won the "Intergenerational" award in the Angoul?me International Comics Festival this year.

It was nominated along with Saint Oniisan (Hikaru Nakamura)


----------



## Bleach (Jan 31, 2012)

I just started picking this up again cause now there is a group translating it once more. Even after not having read it for a long time, it's still amazing to read.

It deserves whatever reward it can get


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 2, 2012)

Chapter 21


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow, finally someone put this manga up here. 

I fell in love with the manga after seeing the pretty cover. I took it from the shelf, opened it, and pretty much delved into it from there. Leyla and Leyli are hilarious; they're a refreshing change from Amir (although she is pretty cool and I like her).


----------



## Idol (Dec 20, 2012)

*Otoyomegatari #27 Raw:*


----------



## Cibo (Feb 24, 2013)

Chapter 28 was released Ch.30

Way to go Karluk!


----------



## Idol (May 17, 2013)

*Otoyomegatari #29 Raw:*


----------



## Eisenheim (Jun 6, 2013)

I totally forgot about this. I still need to catch up.


----------



## Idol (Jun 19, 2013)

*Otoyomegatari #30 Raw:*


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2013)

Translate faster!


----------



## rajin (Jun 21, 2013)

*Otoyomegatari 30 Raw *
*Ch.210 *


----------



## Bleach (Jun 21, 2013)

The translations really need to come out faster as Mider said : [


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jun 27, 2013)

Waaahh...my poor Azel...  

At least he, Joruk and  Baimat are in agreement. Looks like Amir's and Azel's father has forgotten his own pride. Will Amir's and Azel's mother show up next chapter? I hope Azel, Joruk and Baimat have a plan.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Aug 3, 2013)

Link removed


----------



## Ruby Moon (Oct 3, 2013)

Gah, I hope Azel, Baimat and Joruk live through this. I wonder where Papa Halgal went. I hope Grandma Balkirsh beats Amir's father up.


----------



## Idol (Oct 16, 2013)

*Otoyomegatari #33 Raw:*


----------



## Mizura (Dec 6, 2013)

WHOA. Am I reading the same series? The action in these last chapters were more awesome than several dozens of Naruto's past chapters. O__O That Amira.


----------



## Lightysnake (Dec 6, 2013)

34 is out, too. Hot damn, what an amazing few chapters


----------



## Elriga (Dec 8, 2013)

Mizura said:


> WHOA. Am I reading the same series? The action in these last chapters were more awesome than several dozens of Naruto's past chapters. O__O That Amira.



I know though right!?

We can go from an emotional wedding with two girls, a british guy exploring the continent on his way back home, and right back to Amira kicking ass without missing a beat...

This manga is good...really good. Why isn't this in the big three instead of...that...other one

So much emotion packed into pages without saying a word, especially between Azel and Amira


----------



## Rica_Patin (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm honestly pretty disappointed this became a battle manga... I mean it's still good, but it's not why I started reading this series.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 8, 2013)

One or two chapters of a fight and suddenly it's a battle manga.


----------



## Mizura (Dec 9, 2013)

Elriga said:


> This manga is good...really good. Why isn't this in the big three instead of...that...other one






> So much emotion packed into pages without saying a word, especially between Azel and Amira


Unlike... some other mangas, where they talk and talk and talk and oh please shut up already. But the action scenes were Incredible, more intense than seeing mountains blown up in other series. If the author ever decides to write an actual battle manga, I'd totally read it. 

As for this "turning into an action manga", nothing wrong with a bit of variety within a series.  Otoyomegatari explores many aspects of the lives during that time. Conflicts were one of them.


----------



## Selina Kyle (Dec 9, 2013)

it's gorgeous...


----------



## Ruby Moon (Dec 12, 2013)

AZEL, NO~~~~  

He cannot DIE, dammit! Stupid Elders and Azel's and Amir's father!


----------



## rajin (Dec 20, 2013)

*Otoyomegatari 35 Raw*

*Ch.254*


----------



## rajin (Apr 17, 2014)

*38 raw Drink*


----------



## Idol (Jun 17, 2014)

*Otoyomegatari #39 Raw:*


----------



## rajin (Jul 7, 2014)

*131 Raw
*


----------



## Idol (Jul 16, 2014)

*Otoyomegatari #40 Raw:*


----------



## Idol (Oct 17, 2014)

*Otoyomegatari #41 Raw:*


----------



## reaperunique (Dec 27, 2014)

I've read all chapters and I hope we get to see Talas again


----------



## rajin (Aug 22, 2015)

*223
*


----------



## rajin (Oct 17, 2015)

*4
*


----------



## rajin (Nov 19, 2015)

*Otoyomegatari 51.5 EXTRA

* *MS*


----------



## rajin (Feb 18, 2016)

*recently*


----------



## rajin (May 16, 2016)

This is not


----------



## rajin (Oct 17, 2016)

English scans of 324 are FINALLY out


----------

